# Introducing - Sitka!



## SitkatheGSD (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi There!

We're new to the community -- after posting about my concerns regarding a breeder, I received such an in depth and supportive response, that I'm inspired to delve further into this community.

My name is Ruth and this is my dog Sitka.

I brought home Sitka when he was 16 months old from Vancouver Island, Canada 
















Since then we have flown to Whitehorse, Yukon where we lived for 1 month, then drove across Canada for 6 months, and now have settled into London, Ontario. 

Sitka is 6 months old and 64lbs! He loves playing fetch, chewing on sticks in the yard, and going for hikes on new trails.

He hates butterflies, rainy days, and 1 particular plant in the yard, which he has dutifully ripped up and peed on.

His (read:my) only concerns right now are:
-- hip issues? Possibly HD or Pardo, but only an x-ray will tell
-- over excitement when seeing other dogs on the sidewalk
-- heeling -- too much sniffing, lunging at birds, pulling and jumping at other dogs








--








Thanks for welcoming us to the community!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Ruth. Great looking pack you've got there! Sitka looks happy and healthy, and likely full of mischief. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Welcome! Handsome boy!


----------

